# Is Roundup safe?



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

*Study Links Roundup to Obesity, Cancer, and More
*​
A new study published in the peer-reviewed journal Entropy indicates that glyphosateâ€"the main ingredient in Monsantoâ€™s Roundup weed killerâ€"may be linked to gastrointestinal disorders, obesity, diabetes, heart disease, depression, autism, infertility, cancer and Alzheimerâ€™s disease.

The study showed that glyphosate inhibits the function of enzymes that are critical to enable the body to properly detoxify. Additionally, it also enhances the damaging effects of other foodborne chemical residues and environmental toxins.

According to the scientists who completed the study, â€œThe industry asserts (glyphosate) is minimally toxic to humans, but here we argue otherwise.â€ They indicate that residues of glyphosate are found in foods that people are eating on a regular basis, especially sugar, corn, soy and wheat.

The scientists behind this important study include: Anthony Samsel is a retired science consultant and member of the Union of Concerned Scientists and Stephanie Seneff who is a research scientist at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology. They add that â€œNegative impact on the body is insidious and manifests slowly over time as inflammation damages cellular systems throughout the body.â€

Pesticides have been found in many studies to be toxic to the brain and nervous system of humans.

There is no good reason to use glyphosate or other toxic chemicals on lawns, agriculture, or food. Many of these chemicals used in creating â€œpicture-perfectâ€ lawns or in agricultural use are seeping into groundwater and the residues find their way into our food supply. The harm to living organisms appears to outweigh any alleged benefits concocted by corporate marketing departments.

Many scientists and environmentalists have been warning about the dangers of glyphosate to plants, animals and people for many years.

Monsanto is the developer of Roundup herbicide as well as the genetically-modified seeds that have been altered to withstand being sprayed by Roundup.

Read more: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/study-links-roundup-to-obesity-cancer-and-more.html#ixzz2T1ec9MAx


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

*Roundup, An Herbicide, Could Be Linked To Parkinson's, Cancer And Other Health Issues, Study Shows*


April 25 (Reuters) - Heavy use of the world's most popular herbicide, Roundup, could be linked to a range of health problems and diseases, including Parkinson's, infertility and cancers, according to a new study.

The peer-reviewed report, published last week in the scientific journal Entropy, said evidence indicates that residues of "glyphosate," the chief ingredient in Roundup weed killer, which is sprayed over millions of acres of crops, has been found in food.

Those residues enhance the damaging effects of other food-borne chemical residues and toxins in the environment to disrupt normal body functions and induce disease, according to the report, authored by Stephanie Seneff, a research scientist at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, and Anthony Samsel, a retired science consultant from Arthur D. Little, Inc. Samsel is a former private environmental government contractor as well as a member of the Union of Concerned Scientists.

"Negative impact on the body is insidious and manifests slowly over time as inflammation damages cellular systems throughout the body," the study says.

We "have hit upon something very important that needs to be taken seriously and further investigated," Seneff said.

Environmentalists, consumer groups and plant scientists from several countries have warned that heavy use of glyphosate is causing problems for plants, people and animals.

The EPA is conducting a standard registration review of glyphosate and has set a deadline of 2015 for determining if glyphosate use should be limited. The study is among many comments submitted to the agency.

Monsanto is the developer of both Roundup herbicide and a suite of crops that are genetically altered to withstand being sprayed with the Roundup weed killer.

These biotech crops, including corn, soybeans, canola and sugarbeets, are planted on millions of acres in the United States annually. Farmers like them because they can spray Roundup weed killer directly on the crops to kill weeds in the fields without harming the crops.

Roundup is also popularly used on lawns, gardens and golf courses.

Monsanto and other leading industry experts have said for years that glyphosate is proven safe, and has a less damaging impact on the environment than other commonly used chemicals.

Jerry Steiner, Monsanto's executive vice president of sustainability, reiterated that in a recent interview when questioned about the study.

"We are very confident in the long track record that glyphosate has. It has been very, very extensively studied," he said.

Of the more than two dozen top herbicides on the market, glyphosate is the most popular. In 2007, as much as 185 million pounds of glyphosate was used by U.S. farmers, double the amount used six years ago, according to Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) data.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/25/roundup-herbicide-health-issues-disease_n_3156575.html


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

*Enlist Dow Chemical *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tb_VX5bIQlQ#!
​


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

What's your point, Phonetool? 

The more you can stay away from using chemicals, the better off you are.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

TennesseeChicken said:


> What's your point, Phonetool?
> 
> The more you can stay away from using chemicals, the better off you are.


It's an informational post with some recent studies about Roundup that some people may have not seen.

What I have noticed is lots of commercials promoting the use of this chemical.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I have shared info like this with my husband so he understands about why I won't use this stuff and other chemicals around the livestock,dogs,our food,ourselves.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I am seeing a lot more commercials for RoundUp than I used to! I think with all the negative ads and heightening a consumers awareness to the dangers of GMO's, Monsanto and RoundUp, they are trying to get their products out there more showing how great they are against weeds, etc.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree they are showing more commercials on t.v. and in store promotions on their products.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

*Got Weeds? Use Vinegar, Not Roundup*​
NEED PROOF THAT VINEGAR IS A WEED-TERMINATOR? Just look at the weeds growing along a pea-stone path in my Herb Garden. These were photographed yesterday afternoon, just moments before I sprayed them with cheap, undiluted, store-brand white vinegar. Hereâ€™s what all that greenery looked like this morning:

Iâ€™d say those weeds are deader than dead. And thatâ€™s why I use vinegar on the gravel paths, brick walk-ways, and blue-stone patio here at A Garden for the House. For me it has proven an effective, eco-friendly answer to Roundup.

And speaking of Roundup, this year Monsanto, the productâ€™s evil manufacturer, agreed with the New York Attorney Generalâ€™s office to discontinue their use of the terms â€œbiodegradableâ€ and â€œenvironmentally friendlyâ€ in ads promoting Roundup. Why? Because these terms were bald-faced lies. Roundup is neither biodegradable nor environmentally friendly.

The next time you want to murder your weeds, why douse them with something that will remain in the soil for who knows how long? Maybe you should reach for vinegar instead. Vinegar is cheap. Itâ€™s easy to use. I keep gallons of it in my garden shed.

How to Apply: You can use a watering can, a spray bottle or a pump-sprayer to apply vinegar. I use a pump-sprayer, because it is more efficient. Be sure to rinse your sprayer after use, or metal parts (if any) can corrode.

Make your application on a warm, sunny, calm (not windy) day. Vinegar is not selective; it can potentially harm plants you wish to keep, should you accidentally spray them. As I said earlier, I use vinegar on walkways, where grass and ornamental plants are not an issue.

Will vinegar kill every weed in every garden? That I can not say. I only know that it has kept my pathways free of unwanted growth.

Update: Many of you have asked if I dilute the vinegar with water. No, I do not. I pour it directly from jug to pump-sprayer.

Full article with pictures >> http://www.agardenforthehouse.com/2011/06/got-weeds-use-vinegar-not-roundup/

-


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I use vinegar on weeds in path ways and along pasture fencing. the reason is it works and after a good rain or watering you can re-plant the area and it isn't toxic to animals.


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

does it kill the root too...some of the roots are very long.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

yes it does kill the roots, but it doesn't kill seeds so you have to be vigilant with it. It also doesn't work well if there has been a recent rain you need at least 2 -3 days of hot dry weather for it to work properly. but for 2 dollars a gallon compared to 20 dollars a gallon. I can afford to be vigilant with vinegar.


----------

